# A cesspool of hatred



## VHVGN (Nov 24, 2015)

No one can say I did not do my homework. I have visited almost every so called "men's rights/issues website". The one that contains the most vile, misogynist hatred is MGTOW.COM. First I will start this thread by saying that I am a man and one who has been through a divorce and is now happily(mostly) remarried. I am not naive and know that the divorce laws in most western countries are often very biased against men of which I am one. And there are some terrible women. But there are just as many horrible men. My issue with this particular website is how the contributors try to justify ignoring and writing off 51% of the world population! That would be like trying to drive a car with only two wheels. They generalize that all women are devious, hypergamous and incapable of adding value to a mans life. If you try to help or treat a woman nicely, you are a SIMP or MANGINA. Only a man who is fully self sufficient (sexually, financially, emotionally) is a real man. Sounds a bit extreme, no? That website has something of 12,000 or more members. That is a drop in the bucket when you look at the millions who sign up for Facebook, Twitter and even this forum. Unless you live in a completely gender segregated society such as some of the middle eastern and central asian societies based on very old mores, we all gender interact every day. Whether at work, home, school, outdoors, shopping, relationship, sex etc. How can it be good for society to ignore the other half?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

VHVGN said:


> How can it be good for society to ignore the other half?


It isn't, but be glad these guys are the dumbazzes they are. Since they have removed themselves from the game of life, they have just bettered your odds of winning.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

We've been through all this on the last thread you started about it. You seem a bit obsessive


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Julius Beastcavern said:


> We've been through all this on the last thread you started about it. You seem a bit obsessive


Good catch. OP, why did you feel a need to start a new thread instead of continue the old one?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

My opinion, when these men from MGTOW stop feeling "entitled" to rights, they will become a real men.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

DayOne said:


> Good catch. OP, why did you feel a need to start a new thread instead of continue the old one?


Probably because the last thread he started about this was closed by the mods lol
 @VHVGN

I think you'll find it's not much different than a lot of the nastier feminist areas of the interwebs. Just men instead of women.

One of the points that MGTOW intends (albeit poorly) to drive home is that women are just as bad as men. Dispel the illusion of the virtuous female.

Personally, I'd agree with the statement that "a real man is self-sufficient". Especially financially and emotionally. Sex should be a desire that you control, not a need that controls you, and in that I'd agree with them too. Seems good to me.

Many of them take things too far. It's what happens with most movements. 

Is it good for society, for one half of the population to ignore the other half? No. But, this seems a natural response to certain perceived injustices.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

VHVGN said:


> No one can say I did not do my homework. I have visited almost every so called "men's rights/issues website". The one that contains the most vile, misogynist hatred is MGTOW.COM. First I will start this thread by saying that I am a man and one who has been through a divorce and is now happily(mostly) remarried. I am not naive and know that the divorce laws in most western countries are often very biased against men of which I am one. And there are some terrible women. But there are just as many horrible men. My issue with this particular website is how the contributors try to justify ignoring and writing off 51% of the world population! That would be like trying to drive a car with only two wheels. They generalize that all women are devious, hypergamous and incapable of adding value to a mans life. If you try to help or treat a woman nicely, you are a SIMP or MANGINA. Only a man who is fully self sufficient (sexually, financially, emotionally) is a real man. Sounds a bit extreme, no? That website has something of 12,000 or more members. That is a drop in the bucket when you look at the millions who sign up for Facebook, Twitter and even this forum. Unless you live in a completely gender segregated society such as some of the middle eastern and central asian societies based on very old mores, we all gender interact every day. Whether at work, home, school, outdoors, shopping, relationship, sex etc. How can it be good for society to ignore the other half?


Easy answer:

Haters are gunna hate.


----------



## VHVGN (Nov 24, 2015)

I know this is a duplicate posting in a way - but my earlier post was closed so I opened it up again. I think it bears discussion because as a society we stand much to loose if we segregate - whether that be by race or gender.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

VHVGN said:


> I know this is a duplicate posting in a way - but my earlier post was closed so I opened it up again. I think it bears discussion because as a society we stand much to loose if we segregate - whether that be by race or gender.


I don't quite get what you are trying to discuss? 

That site you are mentioning is full of despicable human beings and in no way does that reflect the majority. 

Why even pay them any attention?


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Why was the previous thread closed? At your request, or because the mods deemed it so?


----------



## VHVGN (Nov 24, 2015)

Not sure why closed. Maybe inactivity?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Lunatic Fringe. 

But . . . .

I still respect the right to reject an unfair contract, Boycott as a legitimate peaceful protest, And any persons right to avoid marriage.

And last but not least never warm up the Sauna for the Aerobics instructor. She is the most fit and physically capable person available and she can do it herself.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

It is a cesspool of hatred. So why publicize it here? The last thread on this group of 12,000 people brought some of them TO TAM, so I'd rather not give them any more publicity or reason to come to TAM to post and spread their hatred.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

VHVGN said:


> No one can say I did not do my homework. I have visited almost every so called "men's rights/issues website". The one that contains the most vile, misogynist hatred is MGTOW.COM. First I will start this thread by saying that I am a man and one who has been through a divorce and is now happily(mostly) remarried. I am not naive and know that the divorce laws in most western countries are often very biased against men of which I am one. And there are some terrible women. But there are just as many horrible men. My issue with this particular website is how the contributors try to justify ignoring and writing off 51% of the world population! That would be like trying to drive a car with only two wheels. They generalize that all women are devious, hypergamous and incapable of adding value to a mans life. If you try to help or treat a woman nicely, you are a SIMP or MANGINA. Only a man who is fully self sufficient (sexually, financially, emotionally) is a real man. Sounds a bit extreme, no? That website has something of 12,000 or more members. That is a drop in the bucket when you look at the millions who sign up for Facebook, Twitter and even this forum. Unless you live in a completely gender segregated society such as some of the middle eastern and central asian societies based on very old mores, we all gender interact every day. Whether at work, home, school, outdoors, shopping, relationship, sex etc. How can it be good for society to ignore the other half?


I will tell you one thing. I love my wife of 24 years. If it were not for her I would not be the person I am today. In fact, I would venture to say that I would be dead. She is part of me. Actually, she's the best part.

You cannot legislate or change "crazy" and misery loves company.
Let them muddle in their self made quagmire. I could give a rats asss what they think or say.


----------



## thebard77 (May 24, 2015)

Why do you care if some men decide that they no longer wish to have any emotional and/or physical relationships with women? Why do you feel the need to create repeat posts of the same topic that quite frankly has to do with a very small percentage of men?


----------



## MgtowMaster1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Because you gave birth to us means that you own us lock, stock and barrel, right? How would you feel if men owned the rights to birth of women and put you in the same position? It would all be about the screams of tortuous misogyny. Think about it very, very carefully. I don't think women understand the depth of the debate at hand. Women are persecutors bent on shifting blame to men to hide their own cowardly filled shame. Women are not the oppressed. Men aren't either - but only because we refuse the victim status women so easily don.

Why do your subscribers hate MGTOW so, TAM? MGTOW want nothing but insignificant contact with women - especially the types from your readership. Shouldn't your subscribers be more interested in men that actually care about your women?

MGTOW are free from the bondage of slavery through marriage to a woman and to a misandric society that sees men as nothing more than an easily manipulated, easily controllable, easily used and disposable male utility.

MGTOW realize that every effort is being made to ensure that the fulfilling, sovereign life MGTOW live today – a life free of gynocentric, progressive and conservative abuse laden control – is destroyed.

MGTOW know that the aforementioned anti-male gynocentrists are working furiously to ensure that a life like mine – a life free from women’s and white knight's crucifying, man-hating power – is unattainable for the vast majority of current and future men. Your women are what you fallaciously hope to be the nuclear response to MGTOW.

MGTOW are grateful to have the opportunity to live a life free of the control gynocentrists and their boot licking government and corporate white knights wish to force upon us and upon most men of the world.

MGTOW are fortunate to have the opportunity to be MGHOW. The women here are slaves to the patriarchy.

Things to teach your sons to watch out for - unless you want them destroyed by a woman or white knight:

Cohabitation Rights Bill - Allows girlfriends the same rights to asset division and alimony married women enjoy - only after X number of months of dating or cohabitation.

Affirmative Consent - College men accused or rape or sexual assault denied an attorney, rights to know the accuser, rights to a trial by jury, rights to defend himself. Major push to have this new college law made a part of criminal law. An accusation of sexual assault will be enough to put men away - regardless of evidence to the contrary. Right now - an accusation alone gets men expelled from college.

Feminist Hate Speech Legislation - Legislation designed to silence criticism of feminism/gynocentrism and make such speech a criminal offense. Active in parts of Canada.

Coercive Control Abuse Legislation - Used to put men in jail for denying their wives or girlfriends female privilege in any way - now law in the UK.

VAWA - Doesn't matter if the bruise she claims you put there was from something else. You will be sent to jail on her word alone. You will be removed from your home and denied access to your children.

Restraining Orders - Men automatically removed from their homes, their bank accounts frozen, their drivers licensees and passports revoked, all from an unproven accusation.

Debtors Prison - Men put in jail for nonpayment of alimony and/or child support - regardless of health issues, bad economy, psychological problems, etc.

Parental Alienation - The process of waylaying false accusations against men (abuse, molestation, etc) to deny men access to their children and/or custody rights.

Men pay the vast majority (90+ percent) of alimony and child support. Men make up 98% of combat and work related deaths. Men are the vast majority of homeless - but have almost no homeless centers for men. Men's suicide rate is many more times that of a woman's.

Teach Your Sons Well - Unless of Course You Hate Them

MGTOW 4 Life


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Yes, but other than that, what are they mad at? >


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

VHVGN said:


> How can it be good for society to ignore the other half?


Hell....most of us (humans) ignore MORE than half


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Its 2016 every fringe group has a website...NO ONE is segregating men and womem..the desire to be together is stronger than any political movment of the day...every man is a son, brother, husband or father - every woman is a daughter, sister, wife or mother - male and female are so intertwined and the bonds of love too strong for any 21st century huckster either male or female to tear them apart...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

VHVGN said:


> No one can say I did not do my homework. I have visited almost every so called "men's rights/issues website". The one that contains the most vile, misogynist hatred is MGTOW.COM. First I will start this thread by saying that I am a man and one who has been through a divorce and is now happily(mostly) remarried. I am not naive and know that the divorce laws in most western countries are often very biased against men of which I am one. And there are some terrible women. But there are just as many horrible men. My issue with this particular website is how the contributors try to justify ignoring and writing off 51% of the world population! That would be like trying to drive a car with only two wheels. They generalize that all women are devious, hypergamous and incapable of adding value to a mans life. If you try to help or treat a woman nicely, you are a SIMP or MANGINA. Only a man who is fully self sufficient (sexually, financially, emotionally) is a real man. Sounds a bit extreme, no? That website has something of 12,000 or more members. That is a drop in the bucket when you look at the millions who sign up for Facebook, Twitter and even this forum. Unless you live in a completely gender segregated society such as some of the middle eastern and central asian societies based on very old mores, we all gender interact every day. Whether at work, home, school, outdoors, shopping, relationship, sex etc. How can it be good for society to ignore the other half?


Well, thank goodness you have found TAM, then?

You need never go to MGTOW ever, ever again.

And you don't even have to mention it here on TAM, right?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

MgtowMaster1 said:


> Because you gave birth to us means that you own us lock, stock and barrel, right? How would you feel if men owned the rights to birth of women and put you in the same position? It would all be about the screams of tortuous misogyny. Think about it very, very carefully. I don't think women understand the depth of the debate at hand. Women are persecutors bent on shifting blame to men to hide their own cowardly filled shame. Women are not the oppressed. Men aren't either - but only because we refuse the victim status women so easily don.
> 
> Why do your subscribers hate MGTOW so, TAM? MGTOW want nothing but insignificant contact with women - especially the types from your readership. Shouldn't your subscribers be more interested in men that actually care about your women?
> 
> ...


OKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

When you have crazy feminists on one side of the spectrum, it's only natural for MGTOWs to appear on the other side. Equilibrium is the law of this universe. It's not a fantasy.

Unlike what many want to believe, nature is all about "tit for tat". Newton's laws of physics are a testament.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I refuse to align myself with any group that would have me as a member


----------



## VHVGN (Nov 24, 2015)

Good point! Extremes on both side of the issue bring out what you'd expect: illogical ranting.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

For what it's worth, I think mgtow has a place and a purpose for some men. 

The problem is when any movement becomes so negative against anything but it's own principles that it turns into the very sort of thing it purports to be an escape from or solution to.

There are lots of mgtow, RedPill, etc., that practice their principles realistically rather than radically. They can apply the principles to their lives without ramming them down others throats or speaking in absolutes. These are the true "practicers" to me, and you won't see them soapbox on a forum. They're too busy applying their principles humbly and confidently in the real world.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)




----------

